# 68 GTO front chrome bumper & mounting frame



## tomkrombach (Feb 17, 2019)

I have a 68 GTO front chrome bumper complete with its mounting frame. It's in very good condition; is straight; has faded spots so re-chroming a good idea. Most people apparently ordered the Endura hard plastic bumper. Know there were only about 1500 chrome bumpers made, and presume it's rare. Anybody have any info?

I can supply pics to help. Thanks.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

tomkrombach said:


> I have a 68 GTO front chrome bumper complete with its mounting frame. It's in very good condition; is straight; has faded spots so re-chroming a good idea. Most people apparently ordered the Endura hard plastic bumper. Know there were only about 1500 chrome bumpers made, and presume it's rare. Anybody have any info?
> 
> I can supply pics to help. Thanks.



Rare in what regards? Pontiac made several hundred thousand Tempest/Lemans' all using the same chrome bumper. The Endura bumper delete meant it got the chrome Tempest/Lemans bumper. Perhaps only 1500 GTO's got the bumper delete option, but the low number as installed on a GTO in this case does not make it worth more or more desireable.

"But a little known option for the GTO was the chrome bumper option, code 674. In the case a prospective buyer felt the new body-colored bumper was too out-there, he or she could opt for the *LeMans chrome bumper*. It’s also been suggested that this option came about because Pontiac was having trouble making the new-fangled bumper fit properly. Whatever the case, the concealed headlights that were a GTO option were not available when the chrome bumper was chosen."

A chrome front bumper typically sells for about $100, possibly more based on condition of bumper & chrome plating. :thumbsup:


----------



## tomkrombach (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks for the additional info, Jim. My chrome bumper has the complete bumper support bracket, including the headlight pans. The entire unit is in great condition- no dents or rust. It could use a re-chrome. Does having the complete unit add value?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

tomkrombach said:


> Thanks for the additional info, Jim. My chrome bumper has the complete bumper support bracket, including the headlight pans. The entire unit is in great condition- no dents or rust. It could use a re-chrome. Does having the complete unit add value?


Sure, the more parts the better as long as they are in top shape. But, I don't see too many situations where I would need the extra parts unless I was in an accident that took out all the parts mentioned. 

The problem is how many Tempest/Lemans owners need one and then how many Tempest/Lemans owners go the GTO clone route and install an endura bumper? There was a 1968 front bumper for sale on my local Craigslist for $50.00. I have a 1968 Lemans and thought about it as a spare. I am using a fiberglass nose, so still have my front bumper. I think it was up there for about a year. Then it sold. It popped back up by another seller, and price was $100 - trying to flip it. If I bought it, it would have only taken up space - just like my original is doing now.

So if you found a guy who had to have one, then it has value. But, you could put it in your shed and find it still sitting there 10 years from now. Selling parts can be a funny thing. I see a 1969 bumper that looks complete, but in poor shape and it is for $500. Way too much in my opinion as the money invested to bring it back would be high when once again, I could probably pick up a much better piece for less if I searched and was patient. On the other hand, stripping the chrome and painting it to match the car like an endura bumper would be the way I would see it.

So pricing these items just because you see one on Ebay or Craigslist does not mean you will sell it based on the same price. So you can go high on price and then see what it draws for response and then negotiate from there. Like all things, it is only worth what another is willing to pay you. I go to a number of swap meets and see the same vendors year after year unloading and then loading the same parts that do not sell because of their pricing. It'll be a shame when some day they pass away and the surviving wife or children simply throw the stuff away.

So not trying to discourage you, but you want to see things realistically :thumbsup:


----------

